# Best frame design for Non-Traditional ammo? Help me design one:)



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

So what do you guys think is the best style frame for shooting nontraditional ammo. I go for a hike with my family every weekend and generally shoot whatever I can find while I'm hiking. Usually this means rocks, acorns, nuts, etc. I was thinking a wide fork hammer grip might be a good frame style for this. Because the projectiles are odd shaped the don't always come out of the pouch right so there are a lot more frame hits. That's why I am thinking a hammer grip, hand and fingers are more out of the way than my traditional finger curl thumb brace. I have been using a prong fork That Lee Silva gave me. I love it but I have the urge to design my own frame.

So what do you guys think. Good idea? What do you use for this kind of shooting? What's a good hammer grip frame design?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is the best hammer grip I've shot:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14330-the-lever/


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

MJ do you think the for height would be an issue? Love the look if that one but I wonder if hand hits could be a problem with odd shaped projectiles effecting pouch release? I have had some wicked hand hits shoots rocks, nuts, and other odd shaped stuff.

But then I guess with taller forks torgue on the wrist is an issue too?


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I like this one. Thin wide fork and a good grip on handle

see http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31168-my-version-of-the-mbbs/#entry414587


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I like the looks of that one! It is sort of the frame style I am envisioning. Except out of Micarta and g10


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Also, what do ya think is best for it as well, TTF, OTF, or OTT? I thinking either one of the last two?


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

peppermack said:


> Also, what do ya think is best for it as well, TTF, OTF, or OTT? I thinking either one of the last two?


The one I made is TTF the bands easy fastened between the clamps. The fork is easy to make of alluminium mine is 5mm thick. If you make two forks you have one reserve if you have a lot of fork hits its easy to replace.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

To keep it true to my style, its gonna have to be Micarta Got to stick with what I know.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A good old fashioned natural fork will have the width and height for the ammo you described. Lots of clearance.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I i was going to carry a sling shot to use rock, acorns or anything else found in the wilds, I would use a wooden forked OTT sling shot just like Rufus Hussey used. All he shot is what you are talking about and he perfected it.

For me, that is what I would do !

wll


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

If you want lots of clearance (and massive power), the best are either my SuperGloveshot or Big W.

Here's a vid of me shooting hex nuts with them


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Shockley that thing wind even fit in my hiking pack I'm not arraign an extra pack just for my catty.

Also, for some reason I don't do Natural forks. I don't want to have to worry about taking a frame hit and then worrying if it has messed up the structural integrity of the frame.

Thanks for the suggestions though guys.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

peppermack said:


> Shockley that thing wind even fit in my hiking pack I'm not arraign an extra pack just for my catty.
> 
> Also, for some reason I don't do Natural forks. I don't want to have to worry about taking a frame hit and then worrying if it has messed up the structural integrity of the frame.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions though guys.


haha well, I also have a smaller W.
6 inch fork instead of 8


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hi may i also suggest a natural i shoot everything what do-sent hide when i reach out on the ground and some are really old and take a lot of hits and dents and if you are worried about the structure make a new one it takes just a few minutes ;-)

cheers


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wait!!! You mean to tell me even Pepper gets frame hits from time to time? I don't feel so bad about my hits now!


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i would go for bill hayes `patriot ` enlarged by 15 or 20 % or tex shooter `classic` a little over sized .

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/10-patriotpdf/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9725-texs-classic-frame-sketch/

my personal favorite is a vintage ` weber sling bow ` ---- sometimes bigger is better !!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I would go for the Flat Cat Pro. With the thinness and the width of the forks you could shoot about anything through them.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I was looking to do the same thing. I noticed I get a lot more fork hits when shooting rocks and such. The two I was considering are the Kestrel (for OTT or TTF shooting) or the red-tail. Both designs by Magpie in the template section. Sorry don't have a link but I'm sure a quick search would find them.

Actually here is the link;
http://slingshotforum.com/files/go/166070e90fa0032d3f940774a7eeb082/magpies-raptor-series


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is what I wrote back in September on the subject of shooting rocks:

"In my view, rocks are perfectly safe to shoot providing that:

- They are round or oval-shaped, smooth, and symmetrically shaped to obtain a straight trajectory (balanced mass);

- They are not assymmetric in shape and/or jagged with dangerous cutting edges;

- Their size does does not exceed roughly 40-45% of the available fork width and depth;

- Their respective weight is more or less calibrated to the available draw weight;

- They are very well centered in the slingshot pouch and the bands are well aligned with the forks prior to shooting;

- The pouch release with the index finger and thumb is handled correctly i.e no "twisting" of any kind.

Riverbeds or lakeside/seafront beaches are great places to find nice rounded rocks (or pebbles). An ample supply of free ammo!"

The slingshot used does not necessarily have to be a hammer grip variety: the design shown in the video indicated below does very well too, as there is plenty of allowance in terms of fork width and depth. There is a free tutorial for the "Twin-loop" slingshot in the templates section if you wish: you simply have to allow for more fork height (half an inch or so) when making the board cut.

Check it out here:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Prong fork.......... Hands down


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Since you don't like natural forks. I'd go for something like the chalice which you can shoot hammer grip style and has a wide fork width and is fairly tall. Show us what you come up with!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

That's why I've been using the Silvin #1 pronger just hard to fit in my Pocket Lee.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

The best slingshot I've had for this kind of shooting was the Daisy f16. Just do some mods and change the band's and you'll be set!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I've got a stable of prong forks. Two forged by Lee Silva and these two.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That stacked leather grip is really cool!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Made it from a stripped down black widow. Then made micarta core, threaded rod at the end. Glued it all up and ratcheted it down I've done a lot of knife handles with stacked leather, always a classic.


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

I like the "W" - less hand hits if you move the grip below and make it an ultra wide "Y" ?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Pretty sure the Whamo can handle any ammo you got. Tried. True. Classic. Ugly. Lol.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

peppermack said:


> That's why I've been using the Silvin #1 pronger just hard to fit in my Pocket Lee.


Tru dat, Karl..... Hmmm, well then, Hows about prongs that fold up like the earpieces of your favorite spectacles? HEhehe.... (I love that word, Spectacles!)hehehe


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Um. Yes please!!!! That is awesome Lee.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Tru dat, Karl..... Hmmm, well then, Hows about prongs that fold up like the earpieces of your favorite spectacles? HEhehe.... (I love that word, Spectacles!)hehehe
> 
> That's why I've been using the Silvin #1 pronger just hard to fit in my Pocket Lee.
> 
> ...


[Why...? 'cause it rhymes with 'testicles'?]

Like a set of "Cow-Horn" handle-bars on a bike coming down into a handle...? I dunno?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Can we say testicles!?!?

SteveO!!!

But yes, I think that's why...


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Back to the subject at hand...[oh dear!] Back on 'Topic'...!

How's a pair of 'roomy' forks for "all-sorts" to fly through... Like a set of 'arms' that you hold up to show your muscles!

Maybe get a toy doll, bend the arms as above, take the head off, and copy the shape...? Whaddya think?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Eye bolts and looped tubes! With at least three inches in between don't shoot hammer grip if you don't normaly it holds no advantage for shooting rocks.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Reviving this thread to see if there is any additional advice in light of the various current hammer grip options. I am thinking about Joerg Sprague's Rambone, Bill Hays' SERE, Mark Seljan and Nathan Masters' Hammer and Jack Koehler's Beaver and Flat Cat Pro.

I started collecting stones and plan on sorting by size and weight. I think that any of the Trumarks, with wide forks and a hammer grip, is a good option here. But, I am interested in any additional advice from the experienced slingshooters here.

Have fun and remember to wear your goggles.


----------

